
Show HN: Content as a service platform. Create once, publish everywhere - luigim
https://snipl.io
======
luigim
Key features

\- scalable cloud repository

\- developer-friendly RESTful API to get content into and out of the repo

\- web-based app for managing content

\- rich editor interface for non-technical, content-focused users

\- permission based collaboration with team members

\- web hooks for taking action when content changes

\- CDN integration

Examples

\- JSON document - [https://snipl.cloud/snipl-site/demo-
json](https://snipl.cloud/snipl-site/demo-json)

\- Text document with public key and random slug - [https://snipl.cloud/snipl-
site/xcGQoFloj-ho?key=47199e21-48e...](https://snipl.cloud/snipl-
site/xcGQoFloj-ho?key=47199e21-48ef-485b-a8c1-3b8c605e2bf6)

\- Full site hosting - [https://snipl.cloud/snipl-
site](https://snipl.cloud/snipl-site)

\- Full site hosting with metadata - [https://snipl.cloud/snipl-
site?type=full](https://snipl.cloud/snipl-site?type=full)

\- CSS document - [https://snipl.cloud/snipl-
site/demo.css?key=47199e21-48ef-48...](https://snipl.cloud/snipl-
site/demo.css?key=47199e21-48ef-485b-a8c1-3b8c605e2bf6)

\- HTML snippet - [https://snipl.cloud/snipl-
site/demo.html](https://snipl.cloud/snipl-site/demo.html)

API docs - [https://snipl.io/?api](https://snipl.io/?api)

Tech stack - [https://snipl.io/?tech-stack](https://snipl.io/?tech-stack)

------
notduncansmith
I was told my screen resolution is too small. Could someone summarize for
those not near a desktop?

------
luigim
Invite code: 5N1PL

